# Illimitux



## kazuuu (3 Février 2010)

Voilas, pour supprimer la limitation mégavidéo j'ai fais comme me l'a indiquer un tuto, j'ai télécharger illimitux, dans mon lien mégavidéo j'ai cliqué sur "supprimer la limitation mégavidéo" et ç'a ma m'y dans une autre page, au chargement de la vidéo (dans la page illimitux bien évidemment), à 13% il s'est bloqué et un message en orange, "error", c'est afficher...

C'est pour ça que je m'en remet à vous, merci beaucoup à l'avance


----------



## athors (4 Février 2010)

Les servers de illimitux sont très souvent surchargés. Solution : refresh de la page en espérant que les pourcentages repartent, sinon tu fermes ta pages internet et tu re-clic sur le liens pour relancer illimitux.

Personnellement j'en suis moyennement satisfait, tu peux regarder un film pendant 60 minitues, illimitux refresh la page, les pourcentages se bloquent, et tu regarde le reste du film 3 jours plus tard ...


----------

